# webos does what android dont?



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

..Yes its a reference towards the old "Genesis does what NitenDON'T"

With the latest update to webos,it allows one to pair their Andoid phone via Bluetooth and use the TP to send/receive text messages and calls. I love that feature and the only real reason why I enjoy the WebOS.

Any way to achieve this on android?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

txrocker281 said:


> ..Yes its a reference towards the old "Genesis does what NitenDON'T"
> 
> With the latest update to webos,it allows one to pair their Andoid phone via Bluetooth and use the TP to send/receive text messages and calls. I love that feature and the only real reason why I enjoy the WebOS.
> 
> Any way to achieve this on android?


And there is one of the problems ...it's the only reason you like webOS. If only their browser was better I would have stuck around longer.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Really don't get why taking calls on the TP is any big deal...my phone on speaker phone is great.

Now video calls, that would be different.


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

Since I have this thread open, I really dont see the need to open another thread..
Any way to have 720p .mkv files play smoothly? 
I think I read that this is still being worked on..


----------



## Manarius (Oct 13, 2011)

txrocker281 said:


> Since I have this thread open, I really dont see the need to open another thread..
> Any way to have 720p .mkv files play smoothly?
> I think I read that this is still being worked on..


Moboplayer, OC'd to 1.5 or 1.6Ghz, Soft Decode.


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

Manarius said:


> Moboplayer, OC'd to 1.5 or 1.6Ghz, Soft Decode.


Thanks man!
I was wondering why it was playing choppy, but I forgot to Soft Decode...now I gotta turn off subs

I hope to keep this thread open to address any further questions I may have


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i like the email app on webos... but its browser is too buggy... but haven't updated to latest webos version though(will it affect my cm7 installation?) .. there's also a much nicer youku hd app on webos to watch chinese videos


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

True rotation lock. That is, being able to lock the screen in any position. This is possible in webOS but not in Android. You can only turn off the auto-rotation and lock the screen in its default position.
I've looked whether there is an app that can do it, but I could not find it. Maybe this is because Android had so far been for phones?

I'm not sure if this is the same for Honeycomb as well.


----------



## bendystrawboy (Jun 16, 2011)

luminos said:


> True rotation lock. That is, being able to lock the screen in any position. This is possible in webOS but not in Android. You can only turn off the auto-rotation and lock the screen in its default position.
> I've looked whether there is an app that can do it, but I could not find it. Maybe this is because Android had so far been for phones?
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the same for Honeycomb as well.


You're joking right? Cyanogenmod settings, screen rotation, unclick whatever you like thus locking the screen.

Been in every version of cmod I've ever used.


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Stock Honeycomb 3.2 is just as bad, will not hold a position if auto rotate is shut off.
It defaults & locks same as cm7 a2, webOS wins that front


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

bendystrawboy said:


> You're joking right? Cyanogenmod settings, screen rotation, unclick whatever you like thus locking the screen.
> 
> Been in every version of cmod I've ever used.


Settings >> Cyanogenmod Settings >> Display

0 Degrees = USB Down
90 Degrees = Speakers Down
180 Degrees = USB Up
270 Degrees = Speakers Up

BTW, Not everyone is a CM7 master. A lot of people are new to this. No reason to blast them for it. And compared to webOS, it's not the most user friendly way to set screen rotation lock anyway. A widget would be nice.......


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL at prefering to take calls on your TouchPad. Thats about as asinine and taking pictures with your Ipad2. I always bump into people taking pictures with his/her ipad in hopes that they would drop it. So far I'm 3 for 20.

I can understand taking a call when I'm charging my phone in the other room and I'm on my touchpad in the living room watching the game. I would prefer the capability to Sync texting.


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

http://postimage.org/image/24grqoqxw/

How do I make this message go away? I want to set it to default dolphin browse,but as you see,there is no set default tick. This happens every time I click on a link within yt


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

How do you soft decode


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

txrocker281 said:


> http://postimage.org/image/24grqoqxw/
> 
> How do I make this message go away? I want to set it to default dolphin browse,but as you see,there is no set default tick. This happens every time I click on a link within yt


That is strange I got the same thing, I also noticed that my phone does it too.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

CM7 only in Alpha stages..... I still find it better than webOS, a lot of gimmicky features that we reallly don't need.


----------



## bendystrawboy (Jun 16, 2011)

bcrawford said:


> Settings >> Cyanogenmod Settings >> Display
> 
> 0 Degrees = USB Down
> 90 Degrees = Speakers Down
> ...


He stated it as fact, not as a question, thats why i "blasted"him for it, someone coupd search through google, find this thread and say "oh, this is impossible wih android" because of a post like that.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I like how people compare stock webOS to a modded version of android.
it makes sense.........


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

"scrizz said:


> I like how people compare stock webOS to a modded version of android.
> it makes sense.........


.

+1


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I like how people compare stock webOS to a modded version of android.
> it makes sense.........


Can you get stock Android on your TP? So why does it matter?

For that matter, did you use any of the tweaks like disabling logging? Why aren't you comparing stock only?

The point is don't be pedantic.


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

bendystrawboy said:


> He stated it as fact, not as a question, thats why i "blasted"him for it, someone coupd search through google, find this thread and say "oh, this is impossible wih android" because of a post like that.


I already know of that setting and in fact have 180 degree option unchecked, but this is different to what I was talking about.

I guess I should have been clear. I meant to say that there isn't something equivalent to the 'rotation lock' in WebOS in Android. The method you stated above simply limits the accelerometer of certain orientations no? In any case, even with that setting, when I turn off auto-rotate, the screen reverts to its default orientation, instead of staying at that orientation. The rotation lock in WebOS lets me lock into any orientation by simply pressing rotation lock on the menu. Android on the other hand has to return to the default orientation (i.e. portrait).

Theoretically it is possible to lock the screen in a certain orientation, but it is highly inconvenient compared to WebOS as you have to constantly go to settings->cyanogenmod settings->display.

I actually did search google for it and saw similar complaints regarding all the rotation lock widgets/applications on the market (that it is no different to turning the accelerometer of in android settings).


----------



## tritran18518 (Oct 15, 2011)

icy56 said:


> How do you soft decode


Press and hold on the file.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I like how people compare stock webOS to a modded version of android.
> it makes sense.........


true, totally different animals. thats why it was great to see the dual boot, I use WebOS for work related needs, and Android for all the fun stuff, especially games.


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would have prefered a better browser in webos. I even downloaded the enhanced browser for webos which offered tabs but still like dolphin or opera. I still use webos for work related tasks and the quick office app is very good. Each os has good points and I am glad the dual boot option was available the cm7.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I like how people compare stock webOS to a modded version of android.
> it makes sense.........


??? What? What are we supposed to compare it to? And is your WebOS still stock? I don't get it?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

DiploMax said:


> true, totally different animals. thats why it was great to see the dual boot, I use WebOS for work related needs, and Android for all the fun stuff, especially games.


What can you do on WebOS that you can't do in android work wise?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

moshe5368 said:


> I would have prefered a better browser in webos. I even downloaded the enhanced browser for webos which offered tabs but still like dolphin or opera. I still use webos for work related tasks and the quick office app is very good. Each os has good points and I am glad the dual boot option was available the cm7.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Well that makes no since . Android as better browser (which you want) and it also has Quickoffice. What other work related task do you do that can't be done in Android? Admit it you just like flicking cards off the screen don't you ? Don't lie?!


----------



## crysalis (Oct 15, 2011)

The autorotate query:

In CM settings, go to Interface
In interface settings, goto Notification power widget
In NPW settings, goto Widget Buttons
In Widget buttons, scroll down to toggle:Orientation and toggle it on

Now in your status bar you should have the Lock Orientation toggle, as well as wifi etc. Hope that helps.


----------



## luminos (Oct 6, 2011)

crysalis said:


> The autorotate query:
> 
> In CM settings, go to Interface
> In interface settings, goto Notification power widget
> ...


I already have set that widget up. Regardless,

1. Place your Touchpad on landscape, the display will rotate accordingly.
2. Toggle the orientation button off.
3. The TP will revert to portrait mode.

This is the issue I'm having.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

bcrawford said:


> Settings >> Cyanogenmod Settings >> Display
> 
> 0 Degrees = USB Down
> 90 Degrees = Speakers Down
> ...


I think he meant on the fly lock the rotation.

and what he ^^^^ said. Above me. Would be nice to have the lock on the fly with out going back to portrait.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

what are these buggy issues people complain about on webOS browser? I haven't had many issues, in fact I like it more than the stock Android browser, mainly due to the fact that the Android browser opens mobile versions of websites, I have to manually switch to the full versions, where the webOS browser does not. Right now, being an Alpha, I find CM7 to be too unreliable to do many of the things I use my tablet for. I also love the webOS cards, email app, messaging app, and facebook app, not to mention a couple other 3rd party apps which I haven't found equivalent replacements for in Android. Since the 3.0.4 update I have enjoyed webOS even more. Things run faster even when I don't have it over clocked.

I can't wait for ICS, or a more stable version of GB, but until then I will continue to really enjoy webOS (until HP decides to kill it off, lol) my 2 cents.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

I have just unintalled CM7 Android and reinstalled it. It was stuck at booting . One plus of WebOS here, reliability.

When this happened, I came back to WebOS and realized that I still like it for it's prettiness. It seems to be more intuitive than Android as well.

One thing though, when I tried to create an account on this forum with the WebOS browser, I couldn't, because of the Key Capture thingy. WebOS browser couldn't handle that. Right now, I am typing with my faithful windows 7 netbook. LOL


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

adobian said:


> Now plus of WebOS here, reliability.
> 
> When this happened, I came back to WebOS and realized that I still like it for it's prettiness.


Agreed on reliability, the pretty factor is supposed to be addressed in Android 4.0 ICS, but I haven't looked at any pics yet. So far Android has been fairly minimalist and not super attractive unless you have a Rom or MUI.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

xxdetourxx said:


> Agreed on reliability, the pretty factor is supposed to be addressed in Android 4.0 ICS, but I haven't looked at any pics yet. So far Android has been fairly minimalist and not super attractive unless you have a Rom or MUI.


According to PreCentral, a lead engineer from Palm was hired by Google 1.5 years ago to work on ICS. ICS is very similar to WebOS. Cool!!!


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

adobian said:


> According to PreCentral, a lead engineer from Palm was hired by Google 1.5 years ago to work on ICS. ICS is very similar to WebOS. Cool!!!


yeah it has a lot of swiping!!!


----------



## weidbrewer (Oct 23, 2011)

scrizz said:


> yeah it has a lot of swiping!!!


Does this mean that we'll be able to swipe away windows to close them in the Android port? That's one of the things that I like a lot about WebOS, and I'd love to see it stick around.

Also - and this is the major reason I'm looking forward to Android - will I actually be able to download things in Android? Right now, it seems that anything I ever try to download in WebOS (MP3s, ebooks, etc) gives me a "MIME format not supported" error. No matter how much I like the look and feel of WebOS, it's things like this that make it next to useless on the Web.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

weidbrewer said:


> Does this mean that we'll be able to swipe away windows to close them in the Android port? That's one of the things that I like a lot about WebOS, and I'd love to see it stick around.
> 
> Also - and this is the major reason I'm looking forward to Android - will I actually be able to download things in Android? Right now, it seems that anything I ever try to download in WebOS (MP3s, ebooks, etc) gives me a "MIME format not supported" error. No matter how much I like the look and feel of WebOS, it's things like this that make it next to useless on the Web.


Sounds like you just need to find the right app to play those files. MP3s shouldn't be a problem, I had the format issue with a lot of my movies, but I just transcoded them all to MP4s with h264 video and AAC audio, which are natively supported by most mobile OSs. There are apps you can download that will decode and play special media types, you just have to find them. Ebooks there is an app on Preware that is supposed to be good for that, but I can't remember the name, I have a Kindle account tied to my TP, so I don't have any issues with that.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Regarding the rotation issue. Search for an app called "orientation control". It allows you to lock the screen in any orientation you wish. It's easy to access and change. Unfortunately it costs 1.49 buy in my opinion it was WELL worth it.


----------



## Ckenn80 (Oct 11, 2011)

supermatt9 said:


> Regarding the rotation issue. Search for an app called "orientation control". It allows you to lock the screen in any orientation you wish. It's easy to access and change. Unfortunately it costs 1.49 buy in my opinion it was WELL worth it.


t
orientation control works great, I tend to hold it at such an angle that it was constantly jumping back and forth now I can read uninterrupted.

I think the best webOS feature that nobody has yet mentioned is just type.
Now is there any way to get the webOS just type functionality on my cm7 I have the google search but it would be great if I could type my search and instead of search my google results choose if I want it to search wikipedia or imdb or whatever.


----------



## rio2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

I must say, after having used CM7 for a while, then booting back into webOS recently, in my opinion webOS is just more crisp, clean, polished(?), intuitive, easier to navigate in--though I understand CM7 is alpha. By the way, in CM7 how do I make the bottom taskbar and icons bigger. I hate having to be on target to press its icons, versus in webOS the icons are bigger and just easier to target and press. I'm not hating on CM7, it's just different. Perhaps I maybe a little biased towards webOS since I used it first.


----------



## 4uonly (Oct 27, 2011)

love swiping away things, hope android can..


----------

